# Which is most important; board, bindings, or boots??



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

I am just wondering which of these components is the most important in your eyes. Rate them from most important to least important please because I am trying to figure out how to spend my money (I will spend more money on a more important part). Thanks for any feedback you provide.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Boots by far is the most important component. Spend your $$$ there

Then it's a bit of a toss up. Depends on how much money you are talking. I would probably spend it on a board (personal decision) and get some mid range bindings.

The other thing is that your most expensive part of the setup is going to be the board in most scenarios. You should be able to find good boots for under $200 and good bindings for $150 and under. A good board is typically going to cost around $300 or more.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Yeah I am looking at either an M3 discord board or a Forum Recon, with some K2 Sonic bindings. But when it comes to boots I really don't know. I've had Burton and DC and I really liked my DCs...any preference of boot companies anyone?? Here are some links to what I am thinking (perhaps not from this retailer but...). Tell me what you think.
Save up to 50% on Forum Recon 156cm Snowboard - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Save up to 50% on M3 Discord Se 155.5cm Snowboard - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment What is the difference between this M3 discord and the Pro listed next???
Save up to 50% on M3 Discord Pro 155.5cm Snowboard - Mens Snowboards Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Best Prices on K2 Sonic Snowboard Bindings White - Mens Snowboard Binding Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Best Prices on K2 Pulse Snowboard Boots Black - Mens Snowboards Boot Snowboarding Gear Equipment
Save up to 50% on DC Sith Snowboard Boots Black/Cement - Mens Snowboards Boot Snowboarding Gear Equipment


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

With boots it's hard to say. Vans, Nitro, DC, ThirtyTwo, even Burton make quality boots. They problem is that what fits me, may not fit you. So you need to go to a shop and try several different pairs of boots on and see what fits best. When I go to the shop I make the guys at the shop pull out at leat 4 pairs for me to try on. Just to make sure. Annoy the hell out of them, they are paid to do this.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks. Will do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

When i first started I didn't invest much money on my boots.... i quickly learned that your boots are the most important thing ... like KC said TRY on many pairs... for me I can't wear DC or Burton (nor would i want to) I have found a brand that works for my shape of foot and i stick too it ...sure its expensive BUT its better to be comfortable for a whole day riding then having to leave early because your feet hurt!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

BOOTS! Hands down the most important piece in the kit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

boots, boots, boots... if your feet aren't warm and comfortable it doesn't matter how good the rest of your equipment is because you won't be able to ride for very long anyway.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Boots for sure makes all the difference...I bought a pair of 32 boots that felt comfortable when I tried them on in the store, but once I was out riding in them I discovered a pressure point I didn't feel in the store. Screwed up my whole season having to deal with that pain...sucked because I spent a lot of $ on them and now they're worthless. I am now riding Nitro MFM boots and freaking love them!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2007)

Dont mean to sound like a broken record..but boots are pretty darn important. Out of every piece of equipment I own the ONLY thing I paid full price + tax for was the boots. I could have ordered them online, taken some chances, and maybe have been ok, but it is more than worth it to find a local store, try on as many boots as they have, and decide which one is best for yourself there.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

boots
go to a shop that does custom footbeds because they can look at your foot and tell you what is right and wrong


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

boots are the interface between your body and the snow (via the board and binders).

comfort, warmth and fit will dictate how your bindings, thus the board, thus your control on the environment will perform.

you might dream of the Burton Vapour, but invest your bucks in quality booties. always.


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

As everyone else said... boots are the most important thing to spend money on. You want something comfortable... something that fits your foot well, and keeps your toes warm. If there's even one pressure point or spot you don't like in a pair of boots, switch to another pair.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2007)

Thanks for all the confirmation that boots are the most important.  I will be trying to get to a pro shop sometime in the near future. ^-^'


----------

